# Some advice on a M.A.G



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

First off let me establish this, we have decided to establish a M.A.G, I know that is like the ever hotly debated conversation amongst shooters (which one is better Glock or Springfield XD). Anyways, so I am looking to see what advice people have on establishing duty positions amongst our group, for example my buddy and I are the Tactical Operations Coordinators, we have a Logistics Coordinator and we are going to establish a Medical Officer for our group. What other positions do you guys suggest?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How good of friends are y'all with each other?

How far apart do y'all live from each other?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Double post!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

What's your focus? Are you talking about just a self-defense group or a group of people to help one another in everyday life? If the latter is the case you'll want a dentist, mechanic, herbalists, people who know plants for foraging, a veterinarian or someone familiar with livestock and any others essential for day-to-day life. And remember, these need to be people who can function in third-world conditions.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

When forming a mutual assistance group; think of your every day life now, what you can provide for yourself and what you rely on others to provide. Do you grow your own chicken, butcher it and cook it? If not you will need someone who can. Do you grow your own green beans, harvest them and prepare them? If not you will need someone who can. Can you pull a bad tooth? Can you suture a bad cut? Set a broken bone? Reload ammunition? How about turn wheel weights into bullets? Repair a broken rifle stock? Zero a rifle scope? Turn a chunk of spring steel into a machete? Sew up your torn pants or even make you a pair of new pants? If not...you get the drift. Think it over thoroughly and prepare accordingly. Also titles can be shared (and uncessary). One can tote a rifle, know dentistry, be a fair gardener and be a top notch cook. No reason to just make him the MAG Dentist.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Fill positions as you acquire people with the necessary skills. For example, if you don't have a medical professional in your group it makes more sense to acquire one eventually than to tell a member unskilled in that area to fill that role and start reading books just because you have a vacant need. This is just an example as I'm sure you have qualified people but I've seen groups do this. Good starts are, armourer, logistics/mechanical, supply/food production, medical, engineer, and trigger pullers. Then start cross training as everyone has to be good at everything. It kinda sounds like you are going for more of a prepper group than a mag. I've always thought of a mag as more of a loose coalition of autonomous groups or people that are already squared away with a mutual assistance pact. Kind of like countries with mutual assistance treaties.


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

It seems everyone these days is changing over to the Incident Command System. A very flexible organizing system that can shrink or grow as needed and makes it easy for disparate groups to coordinate with one another. FEMA even has an online course to train civilians, organizations, and governments in the system; click here for the first level of training.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Distance is irrelevant as it does not pertain to this question and it is an OPSEC thing, we are all good family and friends.

I understand that what most of you guys are trying to say (it is a beat horse at this point) I was referring to duties as in Armour, Tactical Coordinator, Medic, Logistics, Engineer, and such. I guess I will just go with the Special Forces model for this then.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Bravo_12v said:


> ...I guess I will just go with the Special Forces model for this then.


In my experience... both military and civil service organization is required. Military or corporate systems work well for the "black and white" issues of security, treating critical incidents and requirements of logistics. These organizational systems are the priority immediately after SHTF.

Even the smallest healthy communities are diverse and benefit in the long run from the structure of a civil service/mindset. Civil covers the less-structured or "gray" areas better--it helps ALL find common ground on issues that will certainly arise. As SHTF settles into routines, the civil mindset is integrated. Education, judicial, infrastructure, recreation, etc.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Fm/Form thank you for the advice. 

Some of the other positions/duties that I have come up with so far from looking at other sites are child care, cooks, general labors to take care of construction and such. There is more I have seen that didn't fit in with our model, but this is what I am looking at.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Bravo_12v said:


> Some of the other positions/duties that I have come up with so far from looking at other sites are child care, cooks, general labors to take care of construction and such.


You need to make sure there will be no "dictator" - the one who walks around and tells everyone what to do but doesn't do any of it himself. That only breeds discord and bitterness.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

LincTex said:


> You need to make sure there will be no "dictator" - the one who walks around and tells everyone what to do but doesn't do any of it himself. That only breeds discord and bitterness.


LincTex is hereby banned from the Republic of Wadiya!


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

Bravo_12v said:


> Fm/Form thank you for the advice.
> 
> Some of the other positions/duties that I have come up with so far from looking at other sites are child care, cooks, general labors to take care of construction and such. There is more I have seen that didn't fit in with our model, but this is what I am looking at.


I have about a dozen or so major prep categories. You might call them Maszlow's lower hierarchy. They define my organizational topology. A leader and assistant leader in each category if at all possible.

The upper hierarchy items (social, recreation, disciplinary, etc.) are well-defined, but they are ad hoc in nature.

That's my development so far. I don't mean to talk so abstract, it's just stream of consciousness right now.

I value structure, but I believe much is wasted in highly-structured organizations. The highly-structured stuff is reserved for entities that force lazy and diligent people together with entrusting others' wealth to unknown risk. Major corporations, government and the military for example. It trades efficiency and organic growth for security.

If a MAG needs tons of structure it may already be walking on its knees or have power delegated to the wrong people. Time to re-evaluate who you're involved with.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you have a HAM radio person? I think that this might be one of the most important people in a PSHTF scenario -- someone who already has all the necessary equipment and experience, not to mention the ability to keep the stuff running.

I would also want a couple of "elders" in my community. I think they keep things real -- and have life experiences which are invaluable for the formation of our society. Choose people with broad life experience, those who have travelled, seen many things, and have experienced different cultures and lifestyles, if at all possible. The voice of experience can often keep us from making serious mistakes.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I would have:
MAG Commander
Trusted Advisor(s)
Facility Defense Officer
External Security/Patrol Officer
Weapons Maintenance/Ammunition Officer
Logistics Officer
Communications Officer
Arbitration Officer
Counselor 
Chief Barterer/Trader/Sutler
Finances Officer
MAG Commercial Production Officer
Engineering/Facility/General Maintenance Officer
Chief Medical Officer
Pharmacist/Herbalist/Apothecary
Dentist
Housing Officer
Human Resources Officer
Education Officer
Chief Cook
Gardening Officer
Stock Animal Officer
Chief Farmer/Rancher
Chief Hunter
Wild Products Specialist
Health & Welfare Officer
Child Care Specialist

All I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Jerry D Young said:


> I would have:
> MAG Commander
> Trusted Advisor(s)
> Facility Defense Officer
> ...


How many officers, chiefs, and specialists are in your "group"? It's starting to sound more like a light infantry division than a MAG


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

These are duty positions as referred to by the OP. One person would cover several of them in smaller MAGs, especially family/close friend based MAGs.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Bravo_12v (Dec 30, 2011)

Jerry D Young, thank you for your advice. I just might have to steal some of these I appreciate it. This is what I was going for not the usual critiquing but not providing useful solutions. Cheers mate.

Oh and might I add I will be adopting some of these into our groups discussion.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

use a 12 man 'A Team' type setup.....they can teach, organize and lead rather than directly fight......they can then be a force-multiplier of a community helping in the fight.........

ya'll need this...2 comms experts, 2 medics, 2 weapons experts, 2 combat engi's, operations NCO and assistant NCO for intell and a commanding officer and his/her assistant.....this team is very capable of fighting but primary goal would be to train and lead the MAG or community.

times runnin' short...git organized NOW


----------

